# Where are all the Aussies?



## becc_boland (Feb 15, 2009)

Are there any other Australians here?
I live south east of Melbourne 

Hope to chat!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 16, 2009)

Heya!

I live in Melbourne but I've been posting in Kiwis because there's more members!


----------



## becc_boland (Feb 16, 2009)

Hehe thats cool, whereabouts in Melb are you?


----------



## Numbat (Feb 16, 2009)

West Melbourne


----------



## becc_boland (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh cool Im South hehe


----------



## Rhun and Speckle (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi, I am in Perth :thumbup

Nice to see I am not the only Aussie around here.

Nikki


----------



## Numbat (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey there!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 21, 2009)

*have a peek at our competition*

*waves bye*

*sneaks out*


----------



## becc_boland (Feb 22, 2009)

Not much competition lol


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 23, 2009)

haha.. well so how you all Aussie's there?

x


----------



## Numbat (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol, I'm good. Too much homework as always! I just some mango


----------



## becc_boland (Feb 24, 2009)

Not too good here, fires too close for my liking
Evacuated last night, went to stay away... came back tonight as fire is apparently controlled


----------



## Numbat (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, that doesn't sound good. Where are you?


----------



## becc_boland (Feb 27, 2009)

Belgrave area


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 28, 2009)

ooh.. taht really doesnt sound good... 
i hope things will stay well.

Prisca

x


----------



## Rhun and Speckle (Mar 1, 2009)

*becc_boland wrote: *


> Not too good here, fires too close for my liking
> Evacuated last night, went to stay away... came back tonight as fire is apparently controlled


Hope all is well with you and yours. 

Has the fire been put out or still controlled?


Stay safe,
Nik


----------



## becc_boland (Mar 10, 2009)

The fires are out as far as I know... All that is left burning is Wilsons Prom


----------



## cheryl (Mar 13, 2009)

An Aussie here...from good ol' South Australia.:coolness:


----------



## jewelwillow (Apr 7, 2009)

Another Aussie on the boards! Beth from NSW.


----------



## crystal (Apr 9, 2009)

hey everyone, I just joined this forum. I'm from Melbourne too. I technically don't have a rabbit yet but I will in the next few days- I am excited 

Just a quick question, I am wondering if anyone has been able to find those NIC cubes (or something similar) in Australia, or preferably Melbourne? I'd really like to get some but I can't track them down.


----------



## jewelwillow (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Crystal, welcome to the forums! In Sydney, I have seen the joinable cubes in Howards storage world, but they're a bit exy. Otherwise the Reject shop gets them every 3 or 4 months. If I see any around I'll let you know. I got mine from the reject shop about 2 years ago, and the box says "Stack & Rack" if thats any help to an online search....... I got them for shelving, then canibalised the shelves for an outdoor rabbit run later.

Cheers, Beth.


----------



## crystal (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you so much Beth! I am also wanting them for an outdoor rabbit run... and maybe for inside too. they sound so handy and versatile 

Oh silly me, I hadn't thought of the reject shop, but now I will definitely be asking them for 'stack and rack'. Thank you! I'm looking on their website already.

I read someone that Bunnings has them, but I rang two of my local Bunnings and neither of them new what I was talking about- not sure if that was because I was so bad at explaining what they were, or because they really don't have them haha


----------



## daveNkirst (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi All,
I'm in Perth 

Kirsty


----------



## jewelwillow (Apr 11, 2009)

HI Kirsty! Welcome to the forums. We'll get the Aussies here yet...........

Cheers, Beth.


----------



## Numbat (Apr 11, 2009)

Hiya everyone


----------



## crystal (Apr 11, 2009)

hey Kirsty and Numbat (sorry, don't know your real name).

Welcome! um Happy Easter too, to everyone 

I got my bunny yesterday, which is rather appropriate I think. my bunny looks like yours Numbat... do you know what breed they are?

edit: oops, I assumed you were also new, Numbat, but now I see you've made 600+ posts. silly me... but hello anyway


----------



## becc_boland (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry I havent been around
I got to see my girl today, she lives at mums at the moment... Im a bit worried as she seems a bit scrawny  mum said she is eating fine, but I am trying to get her up here asap


----------



## Numbat (Apr 14, 2009)

Don't worry, I'm sure she's okay  It's good the fires are out.

Hi Crystal! Not sure about the breed. Black fox colouring is pretty common in a lot of breeds. I think Tug is a mix, although he definitely has mini lop in him but his ears haven't lopped.

The majority of breeders in Melbourne seem to be mini lops, I wonder why. I like up eared bunnies better I think though of course they're all cute


----------



## crystal (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry I asked you the same question in two different threads!

I don't know anything about rabbit genetics, but it seems like Tug and Lopsy must have had very similar breeds of parents because they look so alike, not just in colour. I guess they could have come from the same place, us both being in melbourne and all, who knows. 

I agree, I also like the bunnies with ears up. but a lot of the lops are very cute as well.


----------



## Lolpigs (Apr 15, 2009)

Hiya 

I'm from Sydney


----------



## crystal (Apr 16, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Numbat (Apr 17, 2009)

:welcome1

We seem to be getting a rush of Aussies at once! That's great!

Ha ha! We're catching up to the Kiwis (and me who was posting in NZ lol)! 

Yes, it's certainly possible Tug and Lopsy are from the same place.


----------



## becc_boland (Apr 17, 2009)

Woots more aussies!


----------



## BunnyObsessed95 (Apr 18, 2009)

yay for the Aussies!!!! 
I just join recently... good to see Aussies here! 
I'm in SA...yay for South Aussies!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 5, 2009)

*evil eyes*

you won't catch up with us!
haha

Swine flu... much drama there??


----------



## Numbat (May 7, 2009)

Lol! But I was almost one third of the NZ convo! 

I think we have one confirmed case of the swine flu here. I'm hoping it's just a media hype up which is very possible.

Anything new Aussies? And NZers


----------



## lisaau (May 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I live in Perth.


----------



## crystal (May 10, 2009)

Hello and welcome!

I'm from Melbourne. I have never been to Perth but I would really like to. WA is the only state I haven't been to.

We would love to see pics of your 7 rabbits in the 'introductions' section


----------



## Numbat (May 11, 2009)

Hi! Welcome to RO! 

You can post a proper introduction in the Introductions forum. I'm sure everyone would love to see pics of all your bunnies!

I've been to Perth, it's nice 

Great to have you on board!

:welcome1


----------



## Bunnygirl846 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi fellow Aussies I am in Adelaide but relocating back to Perth in August 09.
My 7 buns & I are happy to be here


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll be moving to Australia whenever I get out of college. May be awhile though. :grumpy:


----------



## Victoria (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi!!! I am also from Australia - Sydney!


----------



## jewelwillow (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Victoria- Welcome! I'm a Sydneysider too.
Cheers, Beth.


----------



## cheekynj (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi,

I live in Western Australia. Further down south from Perth :balloons:


----------



## becc_boland (Jun 22, 2009)

Woo hoo more aussies!


----------



## rodney (Jun 29, 2009)

hi is there only one here


----------



## cheryl (Jul 3, 2009)

*rodney wrote: *


> hi is there only one here



Hi Rodney,

I was just wondering....is there only one what?


----------



## rodney (Jul 7, 2009)

hi there

what kind of rabbits have u got


----------



## rodney (Jul 7, 2009)

i am new on here not sure what i am doing have u got rabbits and whay
t kind have u got


----------



## Numbat (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Rodney! Welcome to the forum! 

I have one netherland dwarf X mini rex and a lop. They're both quite young and full of energy, especially Jasper the dwarf. What bunnies do you have?

Whereabouts in Australia are you?


----------



## cheryl (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Rodney,

I myself have dwarf bunnies...i just cannot resist those little loppy's


----------



## rodney (Jul 9, 2009)

i am from marybouorgh vic how is everone:hello:sofa:


----------



## Numbat (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh cool! I used to live there! :wave:


----------



## rodney (Jul 19, 2009)

were abouts did u live


----------



## Numbat (Jul 21, 2009)

I actually don't remember lol! I was pretty young and we didn't live there all the time.


----------



## rodney (Jul 21, 2009)

thats ok i have been stuck here for 28 years


----------



## Arlette (Jul 29, 2009)

You're in Belgrave too...do you know Paige?? She's in that area. She has Indigo and Sirius Lee Cute. I know her from AU companion rabbits. I'm in Canada, but I have an inner Aussie


----------



## Sox (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi All

Here's another Ozzie! I just joined yesterday and I am from Perth. Just got a rabbit 2 weeks ago with no experience.. Wouldn't mind a get together with anyone from Perth if anyone is interested to share experiences etc.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## kweenkylie (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm new here too. I too am from Melbourne (Carrum Downs). I'm originally from QLD though. I got bunnies when I moved here because I'd always wanted rabbits up there but couldn't cause they're illegal. When I moved here I had to leave my 3 horses, 2 dogs and bird behind til I could afford to bring them down

Now I'm the proud mummy of 4 dwarf lops. (3 of which i hand-raised when they're parents died in the heat wave in january).

I too am looking for NIC's if anyone finds them.I emailed seville classics about shipping some from the US but they will only do a minimum order and to get that size container shipped over it will cost $20,000 so it's a tad expensive.

I know they get them at costco in the US maybe we should try Melbourne's new costco. Might ring them tomorrow


----------



## Sox (Aug 17, 2009)

Can someone please tell me what NICs means as everyone keeps using that word and I have no idea what it means! :blushan:


----------



## Saudade (Aug 17, 2009)

They're 'Neat Idea Cubes' They're used for cage construction. Very handy but very hard to find outside of the US.


----------



## Sox (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, ta! I could swear I saw some, oh well, something that looked like it at Bunnings last week. Anyway Ikea should have them I reckon.

Good luck!


----------



## jewelwillow (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome guys!!!!
NICS are a square grid peice (about 30cm square) that can be made into cubes or cages or something. It's like a modular storage system, you keep adding the squares together with the connectors, and you can make cubes for storage or cages out of them. I got some a few years ago in Sydney from the Reject shop but haven't seen them since. Someone in Aus said a while ago they got theirs at bunnings, but I've never seen them there. Mine are called "stack & rack" and were $30 for a 10 pack with connectors - I use them stacked 2 high for a rabbit run. I wondered if Howards Storage world would have them but I've never gone in to look myself.


----------



## kweenkylie (Aug 18, 2009)

I checked in Howard's storage in Melbourne and they don't have them and I've also checked in the reject shop but they don't either.

I know you can get them at costco in america maybe our costco has them. I have gotten in touch with the wholesalers in the usa and china and am in the middle of seeing if i can purchase some to sell over here since so many of us want them and can no longer get them here!

I rung costco but they wont tell us what they stock over the phone. the responsei got was (sorry we cant give that type of information out over the phone thank you bye). so if anyone has a card to there, next time you go in have a look cause im not going to spend $60on a chance they MIGHT have them when i can order them at wholesale price from the wholesalers.


----------



## Sox (Aug 19, 2009)

I just went to Bunnings during my lunch hour to buy some plastic chicken wire for Sox's play pen as he seems to be able to escape through the openings.

Saw the Storage Cube I was mentioning, don't know if that's the one people are talking about though. There are about 5 sheets with joinings, 30cms all sides, pretty small, and cost $11.50 per packet, doesn't come with gate etc of course, white in colour. Looks like to build a condo it would cost you over $150. 

Don't know if it is the one you are looking at but anyway the Bunnings Product No is 2591615 if it's any help.

HTHs, Carol


----------



## Arlette (Aug 22, 2009)

That's Neat Idea Cubes...they're a brand of cube storage panels that you can put together to make great bunny cages or pens.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi all its been a long time since ive been on, when i firt joined there wasnt anyone else in perth now i can see a few of u!
im in perth too


----------



## crystal (Sep 2, 2009)

kweenkylie wrote:


> I checked in Howard's storage in Melbourne and they don't have them and I've also checked in the reject shop but they don't either.
> 
> I know you can get them at costco in america maybe our costco has them.Â  I have gotten in touch with the wholesalers in the usa and china and am in the middle of seeing if i can purchase some to sell over here since so many of us want them and can no longer get them here!
> 
> I rung costco but they wont tell us what they stock over the phone.Â  the responseÂ i got was (sorry we cant give that type of information out over the phone thank you bye).Â  so if anyone has a card to there, next time you go in have a look cause im not going to spend $60Â on a chance they MIGHT have them when i can order them at wholesale price from the wholesalers.



I have also looked for them at Howard's in melb central, and I've looked in the reject shop and bunnings... with no luck.

if you or anyone else finds them in melbourne please let me know! if you can get your hands on some through costco I would be very interested! 

gosh it's frustrating to not be able to buy them easily!


----------



## babytired (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi, I am in Eltham, Vic. ^.^


----------



## l.lai (Oct 9, 2009)

They're close to impossible to find here, i know one store in Sydney that has 4 cubes in stock, sold at $8.50 each, rip off considering Aldi was selling 4 for $14.99 with limited stock. 

I tried to order some from the USA but it ended up costing me lots of money so i canned it.


----------



## crystal (Oct 16, 2009)

babytired wrote:


> Hi, I am in Eltham, Vic. ^.^



Hello. I live in Warrandyte, so I am basically next door to Eltham!


----------



## Iluvbunnys (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone im from perth!!!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 21, 2010)

Hiya..Georgina and Yoshi:wave:


----------



## Iluvbunnys (Feb 22, 2010)

hi cheryl and the misheviouse ones!!


----------



## PeytonBunny (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here (and too bunnies). I'm originally a Queenslander but have been living in Adelaide for the past 6yrs.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 26, 2010)

:wave:Hi Kerri and Peyton Bunny


----------



## PeytonBunny (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Cheryl  I see you are in Adelaide too YAY. 
Do you know of any good feed stores or pet stores that stock rabbit toys and such? I've been having a hard time tracking some down. I'd like to get Peyton some chew toys, a cardboard house and a willow house thingy (not sure what they are called lol) and would love to know if I can get Timothy hay in Adelaide.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Kerri,

Just wondering what suburb you are in,then maybe i might know of a fodder store

With the timothy hay,no we don't grow it here,so can notbuy it locally.....but..i have recently found out that a few vets carry timothy hay and pellets,but be warned they are very expensive..i noticed that for a 1.13kg bag of timothy hay was priced at $39.60..i was like whoa!...but that's cause it's imported.

I buy my bunnies oat hay which is the next best thing to timothy anyway..my buns love oat hay...and i go to a fodder store at Gepps cross...just before the Grand Junction intersection called Gilberts and Roberts..there oat hay is always pretty nice.

Now to find bunny toys is just ridiculous,i have searched everywhere and we just don't have what the USA has for their buns...maybe try Petstock?..but those colourful wooden birdtoys are great for buns though.

But you will more than likely find that your bunny is probably more happier with a big cardboard box with an entrance cut out of it,mine always have fun making their own entrances.

I work at a company called Palmers,so we have all sorts of differen't shaped boxes that i always bring home for the bunnies.


----------



## PeytonBunny (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply Cheryl  
I live in Croydon Park so Gepps Cross is close by, I'll go out next week and get some Oat hay. Do they sell it in smaller quantities though or do you have to buy a bale?
I'll have a look around for some bird toys, it's a shame though that we don't have access to all the cool stuff 
Might see my local Foodland next week to get some boxes to make Peyton a play house.
Thanks again Cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmm..i'm not sure if they sell smaller quantities or not..i'm guessing probably not but i don't know as i have never needed to ask..i buy a bale which costs me $12.95...but i have more than one bun too..


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi, Im Rebecca and my baby Willoughby we are from Wollongong! Im looking at getting a friend for Willoughby but not sure where to go other than a pet store!


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm Amanda and we're near Gembrook/Pakenham Vic. Cinnamon is an only bun for another few days, then we're adopting her a friend.

NIC type cubes are in the Pakenham and Narre Warren (near Fountain Gate) Bunnings.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 4, 2010)

:wave:Hi Rebecca and Amanda



Rebecca..you can always try calling the RSPCA and ask if they have any bunnies there or if they know of any rescues that has bunnies...or you can try finding a breeder in your area...they are just two ways that you could try to get a bunny friend for Willoughby.


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 4, 2010)

Definitely look up the RSPCA if you get a chance and they're not too far from you! I know in our local one, there are always heaps of buns there of all sorts who need homes. Unfortunately a lot of them get put to sleep due to lack of homes and it's a pity as the ones I've met are all sweethearts. We're going Saturday and they've got dwarf, dwarf lop, cashmere, dutch, dutch mix etc etc. As a bonus, they're already fixed and for much less money than the vets charge if you buy one. ($50 adoption fee vs $220 at my bunny vet... wow)


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 4, 2010)

I had a look online and they didnt show any bunnies on the website but im going to go in and have a look or all them up beause i'd love to rescue one. just wanting to get one thats not too old coz my Willoughby isnt that old himself.


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 4, 2010)

It'd be worth calling or checking, their websites aren't always totally up to date depending on how busy they get.


----------



## Imarni (Mar 15, 2010)

Small online world! Cabrissi I think I ""know" you from another forum! I am from Ballarat and my other passion apart from rabbits, is chooks!!


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 15, 2010)

It is a small world! BYP I believe? LOL Welcome!


----------



## Imarni (Mar 15, 2010)

Yep, I don't post under Imarni though, but Savane your name was so familar I had to pop back to BYP for a look and thought yep I think it's the same Cabrissi!


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 15, 2010)

Yup... I could SWEAR I've seen you post as Imarni before though? I thought the name looked familiar when I saw it pop up earlier!

As far as I know, I'm the only one using the name Cabrissi as it's not a real word... I made it by combining the first two letters of my 4 dogs names - Cade, Bria, Isabella and Sierra. LOL I've used it everywhere for about 8 yrs now.


----------



## Imarni (Mar 15, 2010)

Nope, never used it before, not unless your on a Natural Therapists forum? I joined one about 5 days ago and posted as ImarnÃ­ then.

I thought your name might have been because you came from Brisbane orginally, LOL funny how we assume!

A friend and I are going to start showing and breeding mini lops. We just joined a rabbit group and they asked for stud names so she picked her and I made mine up from Kumaris - Princess and Imarni - peace and faith to come up with Kumarni Rabbit Stud.


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 15, 2010)

Hm, no... gosh that's weird! I must be loosing my marbles because it made me wonder if I didn't know you from BYP! LOL

I'm not from Brissy at all... I'm a Yank transplant! LOL


----------



## Sweets (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi 
I'm in Western Australia.
My beautiful bunny is called Sweets & I love him so much! (he's my first bunny)
He's sooo cute, lives in my room. I just bought him a luxury bed from ebay, hehe. HE loves to jump up on my bed (which he's not allowed to do 'cause i don't want him falling off)

good to see some Aussies!

katie


----------



## Sox (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcome Sweets!

I am from WA too. Sox and I live in Thornlie. I am new to rabbits too and I've had Sox now for 9 months. Sox is a white dwarf X and she can be a real ratbag and a pain in the butt at time but at other times can be so sweet.

I am going on holidays in 2 weeks and I finally found boarding for Sox which I am so grateful! She is going to be looked after by a young lady who shows rabbits and belongs to two rabbit clubs. Also had offers from rabbit breeders to look after Sox for free. Looks like there are plenty of rabbit owners in WA too, it's just that not many of them go on the forums.

Have fun with your new mate!



Cheers, Carol:bunnydance:


----------



## Sweets (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Carol,

Sox sounds very sweet & cheeky! 
Sweet's is 8 months old now & i've had him since he was 9 weeks. He can also be quite naughty at times. 
It must've been hard to choose who was going to look after Sox....I know i'd have a hard time finding the right person! Good to know there's people in WA that'll look after bunnies!

Katie


----------



## PrincessCharming (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm from a very rural farming town in Victoria, though I was born in Russia. ink iris:


----------



## Ashleighh (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi all!
South Australian here!


----------



## Vartijaton (Jul 12, 2011)

Heya! Im from ACT ^^ originally from finland though


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Jul 27, 2011)

Hiyas,

My bunnies and i are from Sydney's Eastern suburbs but were looking to buy a house in the blue mountains or Wollongong area, so hopefully won't be in the city much longer. ^.^

Annette


----------



## becc_boland (Sep 25, 2011)

*PrincessCharming wrote: *


> I'm from a very rural farming town in Victoria, though I was born in Russia. ink iris:


Whereabouts in VIC?


----------



## woderwick (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi, Im new on here and new to rabbits. Im from a small country town in the LaTrobe valley in victoria. I just bought my first rabbit a few days ago


----------



## becc_boland (Oct 18, 2011)

Im in Latrobe Valley too woderwick  where are u?


----------



## woderwick (Oct 19, 2011)

Im in Yinnar... not that far from you  Ive never been to Rosedale though


----------



## Meeky242 (Oct 23, 2011)

Im in Canberra, so no where near any of you guys!  But good to know there's other Aussies here!


----------



## Kizza (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi there everyone, I am from Wollongong, more specifically Towradgi which is a small suburb just north of Wollongong city. 

Good to see more aussies who love bunnies :bunnyheart

Canberra is kind of close-ish, it's like a 2-3 hour drive 

btw Meeky242, Luther is sooo cute!


----------



## Kizma (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm in Sydney and the club secretary of Canberra Rabbit Club Inc.


----------



## Viola (Nov 30, 2011)

Canberra, originally rural NSW. Glad I didn't have my bunny there, copped enough from the farmers' kids for being vegetarian. 
My 6 month fawn dwarf lop is called Toulouse, but usually goes by Louie


----------



## mybunnyau (Nov 30, 2011)

NSW here.


----------



## lilylop (Dec 10, 2011)

hi every one 

I'm from country NSW :biggrin:I am getting my new bunny next weekend and I am very excited.

hope to see around the forum 

Lily


----------



## stormy55 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm from South Australia My bunnies are called Hope, Bailey, Digger, Miles, Ruby all dwarf lop and George mini lop


----------



## BonBonBunny (May 17, 2012)

Hi - ya...

I'm in Sydney NSW...Just got my very 1st bunny (bonnie aka bonnie bear, bonbon, bonnydoon) she's a 14 week old mini lop and i'm in love...

Will post some pics soon :coolness:


----------



## AllieMoore (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like I am the first Tasmanian here


----------



## gracey_1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Canberra! :biggrin:


----------



## Flopsyrabbit (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey guys our Australia and NZ section hasn't been doing much since the 5th of Sep!!! Anyway summber is around the corner and just thought could I have some ideas on how to keep charlie(my rabbit cool)


----------



## Flopsyrabbit (Oct 4, 2012)

this is his first summer

if you were wondering


----------



## Anaira (Oct 12, 2012)

pop some bricks in the freezer, and then put in his cage when they're nice and cold. Or freeze water bottles of water, and wrap in cloth or something...frozen cranberries instead of dried as a treat, frozen banana might work, too, but I've never tried that. If he's an outdoor rabbit, make sure he has plenty of good shade, and on really hot days consider bringing him inside. If you have a small fan, you could put it on an extension cord, and have it facing his cage. 

I suppose you could also try refrigerating his hay and pellets for say, ten minutes? lol. Just so he has cool food. Maybe that's overkill, I don't know; how hot does it get where you are?


----------



## cheryl (Oct 12, 2012)

Even putting some tiles in the freezer for a bit...easier to lay on...you can pick up seconds cheap...and yeah frozen water bottles are good as well..

I'm not looking forward to the heat that is ahead of us!


----------



## Anaira (Oct 13, 2012)

Me neither; I dislike heat. Give me winter any day! 

Tiles are a good idea too, I have some around somewhere...just have to dig for them.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 17, 2013)

I Live in sydney 

what is Australia's equivilant to timothy hay? is Timothy just the brand?


----------



## Toady (Jan 17, 2013)

Misschief, timothy is a species of grass that commonly grows in the US and Canada, I think most other Aussie bunny owners use oat hay or grass (meadow) hay.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi,
Im new to this site. I need someone to talk to, cant eat, sleep or anything. My rabbits live outside in a huge fox proof enclosure, within it they dug their own burrow. It has an entrance, not an exit. Four days ago mum said she would shut their gate before dusk and she didnt. I have not seen them since and I am beside myself with grief not knowing. I found some of Wubby's fur from her back tail, nothing else. I have thrown a corn cob and carrot at the entrance to their burrow and they have been gone in the morning. Do you think one or both might be hiding in there or do you think its the possums grabbing the food? Would a possum risk grabbing it from a little bit inside the entrance of a burrow? I cant stop crying. Can anyone give me any advice? Suzie


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2013)

ps, I forgot to say I live in Langwarrin South, Victoria. Suzie


----------



## Azerane (Feb 24, 2013)

Just thought I'd drop in here again, have probably posted before, but I've only just become the proud owner of a rabbit again. I'm located in Adelaide, it's been pretty warm here today so the lucky thing got to spend most of his first day inside.


----------



## annie64 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi people I live in Melbourne - Becc looks like you are from Gippsland my parents are from Metung and when I go and visit sometimes my bunnies go too but I am terrified of mosquitoes so have to keep them covered up even transferring them from the car to the house and so on. Are the rest of you paranoid about mossies? I have lost bunnies before
Ann


----------



## Azerane (Jul 13, 2013)

Mosquitoes are a worry, the annual shot for calici is fine but you still have to worry about myxo. Bandit's hutch is outside and unfortunately near a fish pond that we get mozzie larvae in. I do my best to keep them down but can't really stop them. I've got Bandit's hutch covered in flyscreen to keep them out the best I can.


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm from south east Melbourne 


Sent from my iPad using Rabbit Forum


----------



## boundingbunny (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm from Melbourne too Australian's all the way:biggrin:


----------



## honeybunnies (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I'm fairly new to the site.

I'm into Mini Lops & I was really pleased to find a way to connect with other bunny lovers :wave:

My name is Teresa & I'm from Tasmania. I live rural between D/pt & L/ton.

I have a file with pictures of my Lops in the introduction section.

I'd especially like to keep in touch with other Lop lovers :group2:


----------



## pani (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm from Perth, WA - originally from Queensland, the only no-bunny state. I'm so glad that I live here now and have become a happy bunny owner!

honeybunnies, your lops are adorable! I have a ND, but I'm a sucker for lop ears. :}


----------



## honeybunnies (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the compliment pani ! 


:thanks:


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Dec 11, 2013)

Melbourne South East! Love seeing so many Aussies!


----------



## honeybunnies (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone knows of a breeder of Mini Lops, that are either fawn or orange in colour, that have blue eyes? 

Either in Tasmania or in Victoria please.

If you do, could you private message me please?

kind regards, honeybunnies


----------



## savannahwilde (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm from Mount Gambier but travel to Melbourne a lot.

So many of you are from Melbourne! haha


----------



## toyabrooke (Feb 25, 2014)

Was in Brisbane, Qld, and now just moved to Sydney, NSW with our 2 year old Netherland Dwarf Horatio ^___^


----------



## pani (Feb 25, 2014)

Did you hide your bun in Brisbane, toyabrooke?  I'm from Brisbane and moved to Perth a few years ago. I don't think I could go back to Brisbane now, since you can't take bunnies!


----------



## BunBun02 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sydney 


BunBun.... Breeding quality mini lops since 1999


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi here form me and Bambi in South Australia :happybunny:


----------



## sparkly (Dec 31, 2014)

hi all, 
im in south west W.A:big wink:.


----------



## pani (Dec 31, 2014)

Another west Aussie!


----------



## Wajeth (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi I'm in Perth hope to chat

Wayne


----------



## PhoenixTheMiniLop (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm in Byron bay NSW. 

This is Phoenix 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429174114.381684.jpg


----------



## rew (May 13, 2015)

Sydney, NSW!


----------



## Fuzzyfurrylover (Jun 26, 2015)

Sydney NSW. Was living in Wollongong for most of the past 10 years though! (Corrimal& North Wollongong). (Surprised to see someone here from Towradgi, near where I used to live!).
I had a bunny for 9 months. She passed away 2 days ago. I'm devastated!!!!!!! Cried and cried. Gave her the best care and love. Best rabbit savvy vet. She died in vet hospital. I couldn't bring myself to take her body back. Mum took her back and buried in the backyard. The very next day I took in another shelter bunny to ease my pain. Much to my surprise it made no difference at all. I miss Cookie!!! No other bunny can replace her! Bobby is 10 months old and had no vet care. Not desexed either. Hence poo, pee everywhere, circle and nip me. Spray urine all over me. So unfortunately he has to stay inside his playpen until his vet visit in a few days time, for checkup, vacation and neutering. He has the cutest little face, but the temper of a little devil at the moment (not his fault. Previous owner irresponsible)! I know this boy is one who everyone will love coz he's not shy and will come for pats, whereas my Cookie was shy and hard to win over. But I miss her so much! :'(


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm in Sydney NSW


----------



## puey (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi. I'm Puey 4 years old giant lop. Live in Melbourne 

View attachment 1476025521457.jpg


----------

